# The Boob Tick Cake



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

I just came across this picture from a year ago and had to share it with you ladies.

Every birthday we make a cake to represent what the kids' interests are that year. Well, when DS2 turned one, my hubby and I were talking about his interests. "He has none." DH said. "He has no favorite toys. No favorite foods because he hasn't even started solids yet, no favorite blanket or color or storybook or anything. All he likes is boobs!"

We used to call him "our little boob tick."

So that was that. I made a boob tick cake.









When I served it to the guests (who were equally giddy with disbelief and horrified) I said, "Now, none of you can ever say you were never breastfed!"


----------



## teale (Feb 20, 2009)

That is the best cake ever!









We had the same issues at the one year mark- only I had a Mister Potato Cake made because we call him Mister Potato.


----------



## flg mama (Apr 22, 2008)

That is so awesome! Did you make it yourself or can Ace of Cakes take credit for that?


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Totally cool cake.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

double post


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flg mama* 
That is so awesome! Did you make it yourself or can Ace of Cakes take credit for that?

Who's Ace of Cakes?

I made it myself. I used a big mixing bowl for the shape, then another cake in a circle pan to give it more height, and 1/2 of a small muffin shape for the nip.

Then I frosted it all with flesh colored icing, froze it till hard, took it back out, washed my hands and smoothed the frosting out with wet hands till it was close to flawless.

It was kinda disturbing, me caressing this big ol' foot-long boob on my counter.









The ticks are cake mini muffin tops, with black licorice legs.


----------



## penstamon (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow! I love it, great job! Dh calls DS a little tick


----------



## Fujiko (Nov 11, 2006)

This is awesome! You should send it to Cake Wrecks. (Not that it's a wreck, per say, but they do posts on "interesting" cakes.) (Oh, and as a biologist, I must note that ticks have eight legs. Still awesome.) (ETA: After further research, juvenile ticks indeed only have six legs. Since your son is only a year old, I find this representation acceptable. That is all.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fujiko* 
(Oh, and as a biologist, I must note that ticks have eight legs. Still awesome.)

Seriously? How gross. I thought only spiders had 8 legs.

Ticks _are_ arachnids. I get it. YUCK!!!


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

I LOVE it! Do you want to share nips-- I mean _tips_ on how you made it?


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

:


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

That is such an awesome cake!


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

:


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

awsome!


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Hehe dd1 had a shirt with "boob tick" on it as a baby; forget where we got it.







:
That's the best cake ever!! Just the boob would have been great for a first Bday but the ticks just put it on a whole new level.


----------



## durafemina (Feb 11, 2004)

awesome. totally awesome!


----------



## waldorfknitmama (Sep 16, 2007)

OMG absolutly amazing!!! Seriously, you did a really great great job!!!! And also could this thread get any funnier?







:


----------



## JessicaTX (Jul 9, 2006)

That is awesome! I love it!


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Best cake ever!


----------



## JBasel27 (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aletheia* 
i love it! Do you want to share nips-- i mean _tips_ on how you made it?









:d


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

that's great! and I agree - you should send it in to cake wrecks!!!


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

Would you mind if I shared that photo on my facebook?

I







: it !!


----------



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

That just made my day!!!


----------



## curious&eager (Jul 1, 2008)

Totally loved it! Too funny. I can imagine the guests faces.
I call my ds "My little boob sucker."


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

That is so awesome!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

LOVE it!









(ace of cakes... a food network show that profiles Charm City Cakes. They do crazy cool cake art.)


----------



## Serenyd (Jan 6, 2008)

ROFL!!!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

That is so awesome!!


----------



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## itsajenism (May 21, 2005)

I LOVE it.


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

I love your boob cake, that is so cool. It is really fun and silly but also beautiful on a deeper level- celebrating the sweetness of mama's breast.
And here is a totally irreverent, nosy, personal question you don't need to answer: is that close to the real colors of your skin? It is totally beautiful. During pregnancy my nipples got very dark, coffee color, but are now very pale. Although still huge, a muffin tin sounds about right, hahaha.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

OMG, how cute and funny!







I would love to hear you explain the cake to your child when he's old enough to wonder what it's supposed to be, lol.


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

love it!







:


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

jrabbit - sorry I never got back to you. Sure, you can post it on Facebook! (They'll probably remove it though, do you think?)

The only tips I had I wrote out in Post #6. I just used a circle pan, a large mixing bowl, a mini muffin pan and frosting. I think it ended up being like 3 cakes in the end. That's a whole lotta boob.









I froze it after frosting like I said, so I could smooth it out really well with wet hands. (It's all I could come up with and I had no fondant.)

And to the pp that asked if that was my *real* boob color, yes it is!

Thanks all for the comments! You've made my day brighter!


----------



## littleplum (Jul 18, 2009)

How funny!


----------



## mojocita (Jul 28, 2009)

Wicked! You are a talented baker, thoughtful mama, and comedienne! Your babies are so lucky!


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

That is AWESOME. I think you are the coolest mom ever.


----------



## lilbsmama (Nov 18, 2008)

This cake is AWESOME! I have to show DH when he gets home from work!


----------

